# Canada: Akita pair attack a dog & 2 humans; severe injuries



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

there are SO MANY things wrong here, i cannot fathom it:

Charges laid in dog attack southwest of Didsbury

VIDEO - 
Didsbury area couple injured in vicious dog attack 
interview with ACO & statements from neighbors, who heard the screams.

Couple and their beagle escape bloody dog attack - Calgary - CBC News

to sum up: 
- the ONLY access to their apartment is thru the garage - And both Akitas were AT LARGE inside the garage.

- the Akita-bitch had FOUR-DAY-Old pups, *and the woman brought her Beagle into the garage?!*

- her boyfriend *WAS FEEDING* the Akitas while she entered - WITH her dog?!

these people have a death-wish, IMO. none of this makes any sense. 
the garage looks like a slaughterhouse, with the blood spattered & splashed all over. 
their Beagle needs at least 3 more surgeries; the woman will need plastic-surgery, she has flesh 
missing & will probably need physical therapy for muscle damage or neural damage.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Dog owner charged after couple mauled

WARNING - the size and severity of injuries are described. 
there are no photos, but it's very ugly reading.

AGAIN - no-one gives any credit to the idea that new pups change the dynamic among the dogs?!
it DOESN'T MATTER that they 'interacted every day' for months; the bitch just whelped 4 days before!


----------



## Powerpie5000 (Jul 20, 2011)

I would say around 90% of dog attacks happen because the dogs have lousy owners. Common sense is surely something those people are lacking.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Powerpie5000 said:


> Common sense is surely something those people are lacking.


i found the whole story stunning. 
both dogs looked terrified in the Friday photos: eyes wide, whites showing, very stressed. 
yet they're being painted as murderous, & the idiots who walked in on a nursing dam with a litter not yet 
a week old, *while the dam & dog were EATING*, are just poor innocent victims.

who parades another bitch into a birthing-mum's space?!

ye gods. the ignorance on display is disgusting.


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

leashedForLife said:


> who parades another bitch into a birthing-mum's space?!
> 
> ye gods. the ignorance on display is disgusting.


But not, unfortunately, very surprising!


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Didsbury is in Alberta where I live, bloody stupid owners who leaves a a dog in whelp like that....I had to go out of town when one of my dogs had pups, the dog was in a separate area and my good friend could refill the water and food without having to go near the pups and my other dogs where not in with her....and my trip was a 5 hour trip...arrgghh some people

and the one article says no one knows why they attacked????? My grandson could tell them that!!!!


----------

